

Losing Is Good for You - mdokas
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/25/opinion/losing-is-good-for-you.html?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20130925&_r=1&

======
mathattack
"By age 4 or 5, children aren’t fooled by all the trophies."

This is very true. I remember getting a 7th place trophy for a small baseball
league. Why bother keeping it in the room? I didn't get excited about the
participation trophy, and imagine that most kids see through it. There are
better ways to reward effort.

